# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Región Loreto impulsa producción acuícola en comunidades indígenas de Trompeteros

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Iquitos, set. 14 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Loreto puso en marcha un proyecto destinado al mejoramiento de la producción acuícola en comunidades indígenas del distrito de Trompeteros, con la finalidad de impulsar el desarrollo rural y garantizar la seguridad alimentaria en la zona selvática.   __ _Buscan impulsar producción de paiche en piscigranjas._ 
César Correa Girón, director regional de Producción, informó que el proyecto beneficiará a comunidades nativas de las etnias achuar y huambisa, asentadas en los ríos Corrientes; así como Plantanayacu y Macusari, en el distrito de Trompeteros, en la provincia y departamento de Loreto, entre otras.  
De las 36 comunidades que se han identificado, todavía se realizará una selección, donde se tomará en cuenta su ubicación geográfica y se evaluará si pertenecen a zonas de altura o innundables. 
Este proyecto se realiza como parte del cumplimiento del Acta de Dorissa e implementación del plan de contingencia elaborado por el gobierno regional de Loreto, la Federación de Comunidades Nativas del Río Corrientes (Feconaco) y los dirigentes de 28 comunidades nativas que visitaron recientemente en la ciudad de Iquitos. 
Además, forma parte del Plan Integral de las Comunidades Indígenas del Río Corrientes.  
Explicó que el proyecto denominado Mejoramiento de la Producción Acuícola en Comunidades Indígenas de Trompeteros, considera brindar capacitación y asesoramiento a los integrantes de dichas poblaciones en el manejo de cultivos, actividades de comercialización y reconstrucción de estanques.  
Asimismo en la preparación de sus respectivos estanques para la siembra de alevinos, transporte, alimentación y guardianía.  
El funcionario indicó que esta iniciativa busca impulsar el desarrollo rural para mejorar la producción de pescado y garantizar la seguridad alimentaria de la población indígena.  
Con este proyecto se busca poner operativa su infraestructura y capacidad productiva basada en la conservación y aprovechamiento de sus recursos naturales, dijo.  
El gobierno regional de Loreto informó que ha destinado un presupuesto ascendente a 486 mil 459 nuevos soles para llevar adelante esta iniciativa, de los cuales 225 mil 459 corresponden al aporte de la administración regional, mientras que los 261 mil nuevos soles restantes proviene de los beneficiarios.  
No es que los beneficiarios hayan puesto dinero, sino que hay comunidades que ya tienen listos sus estanques para proceder a los trabajos respectivos, entonces son sus obras las que se han valorizado, aclaró. 
Mencionó que hay comunidades que no poseen estanques, entonces procedemos a construirlos viendo las condiciones propias como calidad de agua, relieve, textura, para iniciar el proceso de la acuicultura. 
Otros ya tiene estanques, sin embargo no los trabajan, entonces allí se hacen las mejoras necesarias para la crianza de peces, indicó al señalar que estos trabajos se realizan de la mano con especialistas en el tema y no cumple una función asistencialista.  
Refirió que en 2008 se realizó un trabajo de reconocimiento de la zona y poco a poco se han ido afianzando, junto con la población, las labores a emprender para este año.  
La primera tarea será evaluar el tema de los estanques, porque constituye la base para empezar la acuicultura, el año pasado también se empezó con su refacción, refirió al indicar que el propósito del trabajo es realizarlo de manera familiar y no comunal, a fin de que cada familia asuma el liderazgo y así el proyecto tenga continuidad.   *Foto: ANDINA / Difusión*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú impulsa diseño de políticas de seguridad alimentaria en región Artículo: Región Puno impulsa construcción de planta de transformación de fibra de alpaca Artículo: Ecuador impulsa exportaciones peruanas de alimentos balanceados para sector acuícola Artículo: Comunidades de Loreto ejecutan proyecto de reforestación para captura de carbono Artículo: Región Loreto desembolsa más de S/. 148,000 en créditos a productores de camu camu

----------

